# Blue screen igdkmd32.sys



## dannyman1234 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello, since i got s indefinite loop in one of my script which used a lot of sytem memory the computer hung.

After i restarted the monito goes off, then on, off again until i receive a blue screen with the driver file igdkmd32.sys mentioned.

I am using Toshiba satellite L305 series.
Windows vista 32 bit

This is the error i get from vista after i restart in safe mode:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	116
BCP1:	8471E510
BCP2:	8E413070
BCP3:	00000000
BCP4:	0000000D
OS Version:	6_0_6002
Service Pack:	2_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini062010-03.dmp
C:\Users\danny\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-145236-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\danny\AppData\Local\Temp\WER400B.tmp.version.txt


I can't find the problem or read dump files very well.

I have re-installed the graphic driver without any luck.

I have attached the dump files. 

Can someone please help?

Thanks in advance,

Danny


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is your error 0x116 pointing at your video driver so try updating that
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\joe\Desktop\Mini062010-03.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82003000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8211ac70
Debug session time: Sun Jun 20 08:09:40.530 2010 (GMT+1)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:21.233
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.......................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 116, {8471e510, 8e413070, 0, d}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd32.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd32.sys ( igdkmd32+f070 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: 8471e510, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: 8e413070, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: 00000000, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000d, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
igdkmd32+f070
8e413070 55 push ebp

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 3

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x116

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

STACK_TEXT: 
803c4bc0 8eb63f71 00000116 8471e510 8e413070 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
803c4be4 8eb64c61 8e413070 00000000 0000000d dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0x8d
803c4c04 8eb0138f 00000000 00000102 86f381e8 dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0xa1
803c4c6c 8eb1def6 86f381e8 000022b3 00000000 dxgkrnl!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x2f5
803c4c98 8eb1dc28 86f381e8 00000000 00000000 dxgkrnl!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x97
803c4cc4 8eaef5b0 00000002 869bca90 868d3008 dxgkrnl!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x13f
803c4d54 8eb1df6f 86f381e8 82047956 86f381e8 dxgkrnl!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0xac
803c4d68 8eb535d1 86f381e8 00000000 86beb030 dxgkrnl!VidSchiRun_PriorityTable+0xf
803c4d7c 821d8c42 86f381e8 dd5b49a7 00000000 dxgkrnl!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x62
803c4dc0 82041f4e 8eb5356f 86f381e8 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


STACK_COMMAND: .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
igdkmd32+f070
8e413070 55 push ebp

SYMBOL_NAME: igdkmd32+f070

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: igdkmd32

IMAGE_NAME: igdkmd32.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4851d0b0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x116_IMAGE_igdkmd32.sys

BUCKET_ID: 0x116_IMAGE_igdkmd32.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## rawatpraveen (Jul 6, 2010)

i have done disk sanitizer and i mgetting a problem,
my computer is not detecting hard drives ;
pls give some guidelines,,,,
thanks in advance..........


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi rawatpraveen please start your own thread you will not recieve the attention you require for your issue here this is [email protected] thread and specific to his issue.


----------

